# Why are people going to Spain etc?



## duckeggdeb (Mar 14, 2014)

We are thinking about receiving egg donation treatment. I have been reading on the forum that some people are going to Spain or other countries for treatment but it doesn't say why, I'm guessing its because its cheaper? If so how much cheaper is it? I have read getting treatment with egg sharing is around £4900 in UK? 
thanks


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Duckegg
I have just had Tx in Cyprus with DE.  Half the price of the UK with double the success rate.  It is much more relaxing and I would never cycle in the UK again after being ripped off by UK clinics who have poor results.
TC x


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

Look around here & there.

I live in France, & most folks go to Spain for donor IVF. We decided on Czech Republic, which is even cheaper than Spain (& also husband hates hot weather, ha!). 

The laws about donor are different in each country -- CR is totally anonymous so you will just know very basic stuff (blood type, hair/eye/skin color, etc).

Results in the clinic where I was (Gennet in Prague) are much higher than the top clinic I was at in France, they were way more professional, & they tailored the cycles much more.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Duckeggdeb,
we also went to Czech republic for our DIVF (Reprofit in Brno).  The only downside for me has been that my child won't be able to trace the egg donor in the future if they wish to but the benefits are as follows:
1. Easy and cheap to fly to, staff speak good English and usually a quicker and more professional response to emails etc than I have ever got in a UK clinic.  It is more relaxing and nice to have a hotel to stay in and a place to visit around the time of your treatment.
2. Cost currently 4500 euros for a fresh dIvF cycle with your DH's sperm (meds on top but these usually come to under £200 unless you are on extras such as immune stuff); even cheaper if you get frozen donor eggs  rather than fresh or are considering frozen donor embryos
3. No egg sharing and younger egg donors (hence success rate higher) and have lots of experience in DIVF, very short waiting list
4. They are easily able to match your personal characteristics such as hair, eye colour and have a large bank of donors on their list,
5. I agree with Theodora the doctor I have dealt with his been very willing to tailor my cycle to my needs and happy to prescribe my immune medication when asked on the basis of previous treatment/tests I had in the UK when usuing my own eggs - I am not convinced a UK clinic would be so accommodating


Hope that helps,
Rachel.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Duckeggdeb,

The posters above have outlined some of the reasons people choose Spain for treatment. I myself have donor embryo conceived twins via IVI Valencia in 2006 and the clinic was extremely good.

However, one reason why people stay in the UK for treatment is the chance for your child to have information about their donor and to find out identifying info. when they are 18. I know how much we long for a baby and also how telling a child about their conception may seem unimportant or even scary. It is so hard before we have children to think in those terms and going abroad offers us a chance to get pregnant and have a baby and that is what we want!

My children are now seven and even though they were conceived in Spain and I only have the donors' age and blood group, I have decided to be completely open with my children and I feel it was the right decision for me and them. That is why I often point out that the UK DE waiting lists are very short in many clinics and that would give you a wider choice.

Regardless of where you decide to have treatment, I would really recommend some counselling to help you make an informed and confident choice as only UK clinics offer counselling free as part of your treatment. You may want to have a look at the BICA website to find a counsellor.

http://www.bica.net/counsellorbypostcode

I wish you the very best of luck for the future.

Daisy
xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

